# Age is no barrier to getting on your bike



## Matt Cycle (Jan 4, 2017)

Well done to this young man - 105 years old. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38510439


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

I think the Exercise bike is the gadget that keeps him going .  Well done to him


----------



## Radders (Jan 4, 2017)

Nor are injuries. Having been forced to give up all my exercise classes due to really bad knee pain, I started cycling again last February after a three year gap. Started on an exercise bike and worked my way up to cycling the 4 miles to work.  I'm not sure which has had more effect: the cycling, or the fact that I am walking a lot less (used to walk 2.5 miles a day on the way to and from work, now just a mile at lunchtimes), but my knees are a lot better!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

Pleased Knees are better Radders. I really do think its amazing the body works in the first place . The stick it gets at times


----------

